# Reddish tint on blue johanni cichlid



## tinman

i got a pair of Blue johanni cichlids (think thats their name) from a breeder 

one of them is a little pale in color and is having a reddish tint 

think something wrong with it ? 

ill post pics ASAP

thanks 
Kris


----------



## tinman

here are the pics 

please some one advice


----------



## Martini2108

Are you sure they are blue johanni, they really don't look like it to me. I'm not sure what type they are. More pics would help.


----------



## tinman

well thts what the guy who sold them to me told me  

ok more pics 

here we can see two blue cichlids one in its normal color and the one having reddish tint that i am worried about


----------



## Martini2108

As long as he's eating and isn't seeming lethargic then he should be fine, just keep an eye on him. 1 does look like a blue johanni (color seems a bit faded on the blue one) but the other not to sure.


----------



## cichlidfiend

It may even be a femal that hasnt reached its full color yet...it looks young.

Plus it doesnt look like its even reached its normal shape..

Males are the blue and black and females are a dark orange so keep that in mind. But then again it could be a hybrid..

Go to this linkhttp://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/african_cichlid_genus_gallery.php look for that species are which ever one u think it is and read up on it the site has all kinds of info and pictures...


----------



## rtbob

Very young still. My avatar is an adult male.


----------



## mec102778

FYI, if you search for Electric Blue Johanni on the internet most places identify the Male as being dark blue with black stripes. While the femal is lighter in color redish / orangish. My 2 johannis looks exactly like yours and they are fine. I saw them either attempting to breed or courting. The dark blue johanni has several egg spots on it's tail which is entices the female to follow behind him trying to pick the eggs up in her mouth and he then releases sperm to fertilize the eggs in her mouth. Your colors are fine.

Male:


Femal:
I don't have a picture of her yet but looks exactly like yours.


----------



## mec102778

I should have looked at the other pictures, wow they are babies. the 2 I have are already around 2 to 2.5 inches.


----------



## tinman

ummm 
thanks for the info 
but they are long gone 

i gave themaway  they are way too fast for me and started bullying the other fish even when they are that young  lol


----------



## tinman

but let me ask 

you have grownups of these 

do you ever see them going above middle swimming area of the tank ? or do they always stick to the bottom ?


----------



## rtbob

Mine prefers middle and bottom also. I didn't realize this was an older thread. He is also "The Boss" of my 100g.

Johannii's definitely don't belong with the fish listed in your sig.


----------



## mec102778

Wow no kidding this is an old thread. didn't even notice.


----------

